# Williamsburg-- Powhatan or Fairfield Kingsgate or Greensprings?



## kpgclark (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi everyone-
For about the same price for a two bedroom unit we can stay at either Fairfield Kingsgate or Greensprings and for a little less at Powhatan.  We have two children aged 9 and 11 and will be there in April.  The indoor pool is very important.  Where should we stay?  
TIA


----------



## sca6 (Feb 9, 2006)

*April in Williamsburg*

Greensprings would be my choice!   If the indoor is an important factor then by far Greensprings has the nicest indoor pool. Based on the ages of the children I would think that Powhatan has nice grounds, ect. I can't comment of Kingsgate.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 9, 2006)

Greensprings is wonderful!! shaggy


----------



## leejaime97 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just came back from Greensprings last month...it was nice...the indoor pools were really nice...our kids loved the smaller pool which is actually a very large hot tub...


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Fairfield Williamsburg*

One advantage of staying at a Fairfield resort in Williamsburg is that you are permitted to use the facilities of all 3.    That may be important to you as the indoor pool at Governor's Green is pretty nice ...   Uncle  Davey


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*In order: Kingsgate, Greensprings and Powatan*

Greensprings may have a slight edge in overall unit quality, or at least it did 6 years ago, but Kingsgate has a much better location as well as a very old colonial look and feel.  Kingsgate has been undergoing unit renovations as well as having new pools and recreation areas installed. You can share with the other two FF - Patriots Place and Govenors Green which are close by (PP you can walk to easily).  Greensprings is way away from the colonial area and doesn't have musch to offer nearby. If you like isolation a plus but we prefer to be close by the attractions, stores and restaurants.  

Powatan is the worst of both features. Away from the main area of interest and not a very upscale resort. Not bad but almost all others in the area are better.   Also variable according to which section you get placed into.  If it's your only choice it's fine but both KG and GS are better.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 10, 2006)

...but Greensprings is closer to Jamestown, the Plantations on route 5, and the best shopping area in Williamsburg (Ukrops, Target, Blockbuster, etc.) is a mile away.  Also, there is a new movie theater complex off Monticello Avenue (three miles away) in New Town.  Most of the new development in Williamsburg is nearer to Greensprings and Powhattan.  



			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> Greensprings is way away from the colonial area and doesn't have musch to offer nearby. If you like isolation a plus but we prefer to be close by the attractions, stores and restaurants.


----------



## kpgclark (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  Regarding proximity to attractions, can someone give me an idea how far Greensprings and Kingsgate are to Busch Gardens?


----------



## KHolleger (Feb 10, 2006)

*Powhattan has a hot tub*

I've stayed at all three and I think you would be happy with either of them.  If your kids enjoy an indoor pool, you might want to strongly consider Powhattan.  The C units have their own hot tub ROOM.  It's like having an indoor pool right in your own unit as far as the kids are concerned.  You can call the resort ahead of time and request a downstairs C unit with hot tub.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 10, 2006)

Kingsgate is about nine miles.  You take bypass road to route 60 east and you are there.  Maybe 15 minutes with heavy traffic and hitting a few lights.

Greensprings is about 11 miles, but you get to Busch Gardens on route 199 to route 60 right at Kingsmill.  It will take about 15 minutes.



			
				kpgclark said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  Regarding proximity to attractions, can someone give me an idea how far Greensprings and Kingsgate are to Busch Gardens?


----------



## kpgclark (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.  I don't know why I am having so much trouble deciding!  I have to make a decision this morning but I think it is between Greensprings (we were there five years ago) and Kingsgate.  Choices, choices!


----------



## jtridle (Feb 10, 2006)

KHolleger said:
			
		

> I've stayed at all three and I think you would be happy with either of them.  If your kids enjoy an indoor pool, you might want to strongly consider Powhattan.  The C units have their own hot tub ROOM.  It's like having an indoor pool right in your own unit as far as the kids are concerned.  You can call the resort ahead of time and request a downstairs C unit with hot tub.



I happen to agree with the above and disagree about the others comments about Powhattan.  I've stayed there two or three times and same with Kingsgate. I know nothing about Greensprings.  I really like Powhattan, love having my own hottub room, love having a feeling of being out in the country and having the plantation grounds there.  They do have an indoor pool.  Yes, their units are looking worn.  But to me the other things about the resort make up for that.  The units are large.  to get the hottub room, you have to request a downstairs unit.  I've gotten one each time I requested but that is no guarantee of course.  Maintenance was very quick to come fix things a couple of times that I called.


----------

